
The 2015 Salary Guides Are Here - evo_9
http://blog.roberthalf.com/the-2015-salary-guides-are-here
======
rada
Compare US numbers in RH guide to the wages listed on the Department of Labor
website, Wages By Occupation. Across the board, the _lowest_ RH number matches
the _average_ DOL number. For example, salaries for _non-senior_ web
developers are listed at $65k-$95k per RH and at $67k on average for _all_ web
developers per DOL
([http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151134.htm](http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151134.htm)).

RH numbers track what I see out in the field much more closely (being a
developer myself, hiring other developers, and sharing compensation
information within my professional circle). I've always been curious as to how
DOL comes by their numbers, they just seem so low.

